# [Suggestion] Output monitor audio to multiple audio devices (checkboxes?)



## Digitalman42 (Apr 29, 2020)

I use the audio monitor to send OBS audio output to people in a Zoom conference.  They need to be able to hear audio from OBS.  Unfortunately, I am then unable to hear that audio (such as audio from video clips, etc). It would be very handy if the monitor audio had the ability to send that audio to not just one selected device but multiple selected devices.  It'd be like having the ability to have monitors in the control room AND the studio AND someone's headphones (in a recording studio for instance).


----------



## Zeros.81 (Apr 30, 2020)

You can try with "Voicemeeter Banana", if you monitor to the "Voicemeeter Aux Input" in Voicemeeter you can route that input up to three physical outputs (A1, A2, A3).





						VB-Audio VoiceMeeter Banana
					

VoiceMeeter Banana, the Advanced Virtual Audio Mixer by V.Burel




					www.vb-audio.com


----------

